# Tips for a newcomer making lifestyle changes



## Teenpaini (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi all,

I have been diagnosed with Type 2 about three months ago. Perhaps not entirely surprising given my family history and weight...

Some stats: I weighed 103.5 kg, and had a score of 7.2. I did not want to take medication yet though, so checked with the doc and nurse to see if I could try to make some changes to see if I could reverse this.

Since I was diagnosed, I have basically given up carbs and sweets. So no rice, no pasta, no noodles, no bread, no potatoes, etc. And no chocolate, icecream, or cake or anything of the sort. To be honest, giving up these things has not been too difficult, but knowing what to eat has been a lot harder (but manageable so far).

I play a lot of sports for exercise, and am NOT a gym person. But a sports injury means I have not been able to play for a couple of years now, though I am on the mend and cleared to play again from next year. Since the diagnosis, and particularly for the last two weeks, I have gotten a gym membership and go 3-4 times a week.

With the diet and the gym, during my last appointment this week, I lost 11 kg, and am now at 92.5 kg in 2.5 months. My blood test results will only come next week, but I am hopeful this will really lower my blood sugar level. I am absolutely determined to reverse the diabetes and go on remission asap.

Do you have any tips for me (beyond all the resources available on this AMAZING forum)? Is it possible to deal with this with only diet control and exercise? Any personal recipes for filling low- to no- carb meals? (I particularly like spicy food!)

I should note that I have not told anyone else (besides my partner) about my diagnosis. I know this is not something to be ashamed of, necessarily, but I want to give this a proper go to see if I can just overcome it first.

Thanks for reading this far, and I look forward to hearing from at least some of you ! Thanks again for being such an amazing community...


----------



## Drummer (Sep 6, 2019)

It is possible to get down to normal, for a lucky type two such as myself, just by avoiding eating carbs. 
My exercise has increased, but only because I felt more energetic. I keep to low carb foods and that sorts it for me.
You could try curries with chopped cauliflower instead of rice - I steam it and then chop.


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 6, 2019)

Drummer said:


> It is possible to get down to normal, for a lucky type two such as myself, just by avoiding eating carbs.
> My exercise has increased, but only because I felt more energetic. I keep to low carb foods and that sorts it for me.
> You could try curries with chopped cauliflower instead of rice - I steam it and then chop.



Thanks Drummer! That's fantastic, and well done on losing 46lb! How long did it take you to do that? 

There are a few things that I am not sure about. For instance, are chickpeas ok? (Gram for gram, they seem to have double the carb of even white rice!) What about carrots? (The nurse told me last time that this was a good snack substitute, and I have been having eggs and carrots as lunch every other day or so, but it seems to have a fair bit of sugar too?) And hummus? 

Any other thoughts and suggestions most welcome too!


----------



## SueEK (Sep 6, 2019)

Well done on the changes you have made, that is an excellent start and I’m sure will show in your next blood result. Food always seems to be the most difficult thing for a lot of us as we all have didn’t needs and tastes. Personally I don’t like spicy things but I have snacks like unsalted nuts, rasp/strawberries with cream, coconut (not too much as carbs but good source of fibre) and small chunks of cheese. I find that I don’t get that hungry anymore as stomach has shrunk and I’m used to what I do have.
Carry on doing what you’re doing but maybe tell some of your friends as you never know maybe one of them is also diabetic and you could help each other but of course it is an individual thing. Best of luck to you and keep posting x


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 6, 2019)

SueEK said:


> Well done on the changes you have made, that is an excellent start and I’m sure will show in your next blood result. Food always seems to be the most difficult thing for a lot of us as we all have didn’t needs and tastes. Personally I don’t like spicy things but I have snacks like unsalted nuts, rasp/strawberries with cream, coconut (not too much as carbs but good source of fibre) and small chunks of cheese. I find that I don’t get that hungry anymore as stomach has shrunk and I’m used to what I do have.
> Carry on doing what you’re doing but maybe tell some of your friends as you never know maybe one of them is also diabetic and you could help each other but of course it is an individual thing. Best of luck to you and keep posting x



Dear SueEK, Thanks for your reply, and your kind words and suggestions. Wow, I did not know someone with such a normal BMI could also get T2! Looks like you have been doing really well though, so great job. My BMI has gone from 34.6 to 31.2 during this time. Still a while to go, I know, but the results do motivate me to keep up the new regime and keep trying to push this down. I still get quite hungry, and try to snack on carrots, peanuts, cucumbers, or fruit- though this does not always fill me up. I love the microwaveable popcorn (sweet and salty), but one packet has 30g of carbs, so I am trying hard to not be tempted to eat it (like right now!)


----------



## Drummer (Sep 6, 2019)

Teenpaini said:


> Thanks Drummer! That's fantastic, and well done on losing 46lb! How long did it take you to do that?
> 
> There are a few things that I am not sure about. For instance, are chickpeas ok? (Gram for gram, they seem to have double the carb of even white rice!) What about carrots? (The nurse told me last time that this was a good snack substitute, and I have been having eggs and carrots as lunch every other day or so, but it seems to have a fair bit of sugar too?) And hummus?
> Any other thoughts and suggestions most welcome too!


I was in a bit of a state taking Metformin and a statin, walking around in a daze - and I stopped weighing myself due to the way I was putting on weight on a low fat high carb diet, so it might well have been more than the official 46 lb, and it can only have been months to do it, but I was away with the fairies.
I can't eat peas and beans except in very small amounts - likewise fruit, I have frozen berries in the freezer to eat with cream a couple of times a week if I don't have fresh fruit, but I don't eat the sweeter fruits. I don't get hungry, even eating just twice a day, as fat and protein is what is required.
I do eat some carrot, as part of my salads - which are huge. 
Watch out for peanuts as they are a legume, not a true nut.
If I am hungry I tend to eat eggs and cheese, perhaps with a tomato and celery.


----------



## SueEK (Sep 6, 2019)

Teenpaini said:


> Dear SueEK, Thanks for your reply, and your kind words and suggestions. Wow, I did not know someone with such a normal BMI could also get T2! Looks like you have been doing really well though, so great job. My BMI has gone from 34.6 to 31.2 during this time. Still a while to go, I know, but the results do motivate me to keep up the new regime and keep trying to push this down. I still get quite hungry, and try to snack on carrots, peanuts, cucumbers, or fruit- though this does not always fill me up. I love the microwaveable popcorn (sweet and salty), but one packet has 30g of carbs, so I am trying hard to not be tempted to eat it (like right now!)


Hi again, watch the carrots, peanuts and fruit. All of these contain a number of carbs, the fruit natural sugars and bananas are quite high. There is a really good book or app called Carbs and Cals which is really useful, might be worth your investing a small amount in it as it gives a really good idea of the carbs, forget the calories it’s the carbs we need to reduce. Also a number of us have a tester. Because we are all so different in what we can tolerate it is a really good indicator of what we can and cannot eat. For example I can have a small amount of rice without too much of a rise but any form of pasta is a definite no-no but other people can tolerate small amounts of pasta. It does take a time to work out what is good and bad but once you know what you can have you can build your meals around those. 
And yes even us slim people can get diabetes sadly. The one good thing with you being overweight is that you can make a huge difference in your diabetes yourself by losing weight whereas we can’t . Seems like you are on the right road and I look forward to seeing your progress xx


----------



## CathyB (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi, welcome!  You have certainly got the right attitude and have made a fantastic start, as the others have said, it is possible, I started at 22 on 4 x metformin a day and am now diet controlled only with my bg in normal range, 4 stone lighter and much happier and healthier all round.  I always carry a little pot of nuts with me as a snack or if hunger hits earlier than mealtime, I get mixed nuts with almonds, Brazil nuts and walnuts, but only allow one pot a day.  My daily treat was a little sugar free chocolate but I’ve now switched to one Aldi gluten free nut bar with dark chocolate & sea salt, 5.9 carbs a bar.  I can also tolerate 2 small apples a day if I space them out.
Do you test your bloods?  Not usually advised with type 2 but most of us will tell you it’s the best way to work out what foods work for you and what to adapt or cut out, I kept a food diary and tracked against my readings.  Took me about 6 months to get the weight off and have my readings in normal range, thanks to the support and advice I got here.


----------



## Felinia (Sep 8, 2019)

Congratulations on your amazing start in dealing with Type 2.  I am almost 2 months behind you, being diagnosed 5 weeks ago, weighing 108.3kg.  I too am trying to get it under control with diet and exercise only and just hope I do as well as you are doing.  I am down to 102.1kg so far.  At first I was shocked at just how many carbs were in almost everything including all veggies, until I read on this website that less than 130gm carbs per day is low carb.  Going no-carb is impossible - your body needs some carbs to function.  I have set my target at 90gm per day, inclusive of sugars 45gm and fibre 30gm.  Time will tell if I am doing the right thing for me.  This allows me to have a wide range of veggies, and a little fruit.  I picked up the tip for frozen fruit from this forum, and I spin it out with sugar free jelly for a sweet hit.  One thing I have discovered is Naked Noodles, which are virtually carb free and allows me to have turkey bolognese and Chinese style stir fry.  You could up the spices to suit your tastes.  I snack on cooked chicken (measured first for the calories) when really hungry.  Best wishes


----------



## belugalad (Sep 8, 2019)

Felinia said:


> Congratulations on your amazing start in dealing with Type 2.  I am almost 2 months behind you, being diagnosed 5 weeks ago, weighing 108.3kg.  I too am trying to get it under control with diet and exercise only and just hope I do as well as you are doing.  I am down to 102.1kg so far.  At first I was shocked at just how many carbs were in almost everything including all veggies, until I read on this website that less than 130gm carbs per day is low carb.  Going no-carb is impossible - your body needs some carbs to function.  I have set my target at 90gm per day, inclusive of sugars 45gm and fibre 30gm.  Time will tell if I am doing the right thing for me.  This allows me to have a wide range of veggies, and a little fruit.  I picked up the tip for frozen fruit from this forum, and I spin it out with sugar free jelly for a sweet hit.  One thing I have discovered is Naked Noodles, which are virtually carb free and allows me to have turkey bolognese and Chinese style stir fry.  You could up the spices to suit your tastes.  I snack on cooked chicken (measured first for the calories) when really hungry.  Best wishes


Hello @Felinia You sound as if you have a good plan,and you can tinker with that if you feel you want to reduce anything further,when I had the enthusiasm and energy for the exercise I did a 2 mile brisk walk twice a day so that was 2 x 30 mins for me,once early in the morning and once about 30 mins to half an hour after my evening meal,I think that helped kick start my body after being not very active for a few years sitting with my mum as I'm her carer.


----------



## Felinia (Sep 8, 2019)

belugalad said:


> Hello @Felinia You sound as if you have a good plan,and you can tinker with that if you feel you want to reduce anything further,when I had the enthusiasm and energy for the exercise I did a 2 mile brisk walk twice a day so that was 2 x 30 mins for me,once early in the morning and once about 30 mins to half an hour after my evening meal,I think that helped kick start my body after being not very active for a few years sitting with my mum as I'm her carer.


Thanks.  My GP did not want to put me on medication straight away and gave me 3 months to put my life in order.  She would not give me a monitor, and before I go down the route of medication and monitoring, I want to see what diet and exercise does.  At 69, with arthritis in my spine, knees and hips, and needing a hip replacement, I had to give up my power walking 3 years ago, as I cannot stand or walk for more than a few minutes.  I did five 5 mile sessions a week up until then, but it just became too painful.  However I can do Aquafit, which I am doing each week.  Plus I have a mini exercise bike, which I have installed in my kitchen, and I use it about 6 times a day, when waiting for the kettle to boil, the tea to draw, or when just passing.  I must admit that at times I feel very tired, but the GP said that was a combination of changed diet, increased BP medication, and the effect of the diabetes.  As the weight comes off I hope things will improve.


----------



## belugalad (Sep 8, 2019)

Felinia said:


> Thanks.  My GP did not want to put me on medication straight away and gave me 3 months to put my life in order.  She would not give me a monitor, and before I go down the route of medication and monitoring, I want to see what diet and exercise does.  At 69, with arthritis in my spine, knees and hips, and needing a hip replacement, I had to give up my power walking 3 years ago, as I cannot stand or walk for more than a few minutes.  I did five 5 mile sessions a week up until then, but it just became too painful.  However I can do Aquafit, which I am doing each week.  Plus I have a mini exercise bike, which I have installed in my kitchen, and I use it about 6 times a day, when waiting for the kettle to boil, the tea to draw, or when just passing.  I must admit that at times I feel very tired, but the GP said that was a combination of changed diet, increased BP medication, and the effect of the diabetes.  As the weight comes off I hope things will improve.


Hi I must admit I did start to feel tired about 6 weeks in and that has passed now,I put that down to the change in diet as you say,there is a nice lady over the road from me that I visit for a chat,she's 70 and has just had her second hip replacement and both times it went really well,it's amazing how quickly people are up and about after that op.
Best wishes for the future.
Alan


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 8, 2019)

Welcome to the forum @Teenpaini .
There has been plenty of advice from others managing their T2 very effectively, so I will just add my encouragement to keep asking questions.  I know that I have learnt most of what I know from others on here.


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 9, 2019)

Drummer said:


> I was in a bit of a state taking Metformin and a statin, walking around in a daze - and I stopped weighing myself due to the way I was putting on weight on a low fat high carb diet, so it might well have been more than the official 46 lb, and it can only have been months to do it, but I was away with the fairies.
> I can't eat peas and beans except in very small amounts - likewise fruit, I have frozen berries in the freezer to eat with cream a couple of times a week if I don't have fresh fruit, but I don't eat the sweeter fruits. I don't get hungry, even eating just twice a day, as fat and protein is what is required.
> I do eat some carrot, as part of my salads - which are huge.
> Watch out for peanuts as they are a legume, not a true nut.
> If I am hungry I tend to eat eggs and cheese, perhaps with a tomato and celery.



Thanks Drummer. Sounds like a tough time, but glad that you got through it, and have managed your weight so well.

Thanks for the great tips re: food. The nurse told me two fruit a day...I tend to eat Apples or Peaches, and sometimes oranges. Usually I get to two or three...
I eat a fair bit of carrot and cucumber for lunch and as snacks. I wonder if that's ok...will check with the nurse on Weds too. 
Good to know about peanuts! They are the dry roasted kind, and it says 25g has 2.5g of carb or something so I am hoping this is fine. 
I eat a lot of eggs too, esp as I thankfully do not have cholesterol issues, but have also stocked up some cheese this weekend, thanks to your heads up!

Thanks again for your useful comment, and if you think of anything else, please do let me know!


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 9, 2019)

SueEK said:


> Hi again, watch the carrots, peanuts and fruit. All of these contain a number of carbs, the fruit natural sugars and bananas are quite high. There is a really good book or app called Carbs and Cals which is really useful, might be worth your investing a small amount in it as it gives a really good idea of the carbs, forget the calories it’s the carbs we need to reduce. Also a number of us have a tester. Because we are all so different in what we can tolerate it is a really good indicator of what we can and cannot eat. For example I can have a small amount of rice without too much of a rise but any form of pasta is a definite no-no but other people can tolerate small amounts of pasta. It does take a time to work out what is good and bad but once you know what you can have you can build your meals around those.
> And yes even us slim people can get diabetes sadly. The one good thing with you being overweight is that you can make a huge difference in your diabetes yourself by losing weight whereas we can’t . Seems like you are on the right road and I look forward to seeing your progress xx


Thanks Sue; very helpful, and good to know. Yes, indeed, this is the silver lining with the weight, and I am hoping some serious control will help me get to a place where I am no longer considered "diabetic". That is certainly the motivating factor. Really sorry that you are stuck with this even without the weight...I can imagine it becomes a lot harder to manage as a result! 

For now, until I get there, I am actually quite happy to just cut out all the rice, pasta, bread, potatoes, noodles, etc. Knowing what to eat is a bit tough, but I am figuring it out...and want to keep it that way. 

Interesting about the carrot, peanuts, and fruit. I had been told carrot is good as a replacement snack, and that I could have two pieces of fruit a day. I will see what my results say now, and also check with the nurse and see what they advise on Weds. 

I do not have a tester, but I will look into this and see if it is something I should be getting. My family have diabetes too, so maybe I will purchase some of this for them in any case. 

Thanks again, and if you think of anything else, please do let me know!


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 9, 2019)

CathyB said:


> Hi, welcome!  You have certainly got the right attitude and have made a fantastic start, as the others have said, it is possible, I started at 22 on 4 x metformin a day and am now diet controlled only with my bg in normal range, 4 stone lighter and much happier and healthier all round.  I always carry a little pot of nuts with me as a snack or if hunger hits earlier than mealtime, I get mixed nuts with almonds, Brazil nuts and walnuts, but only allow one pot a day.  My daily treat was a little sugar free chocolate but I’ve now switched to one Aldi gluten free nut bar with dark chocolate & sea salt, 5.9 carbs a bar.  I can also tolerate 2 small apples a day if I space them out.
> Do you test your bloods?  Not usually advised with type 2 but most of us will tell you it’s the best way to work out what foods work for you and what to adapt or cut out, I kept a food diary and tracked against my readings.  Took me about 6 months to get the weight off and have my readings in normal range, thanks to the support and advice I got here.


Thanks CathyB! Sounds like you have got all of this under control, so well done!

I do not take any medication at the moment, and am also generally ok without treats. I just get hungry, and do not always know what to eat...but do not necessarily crave sweet things- though I used to love them before. Sometimes cake or brownies are tempting, but I have been able to resist so far. I do have plenty of carrot and some fruit and such for snacks, so I need to find out whether I need to cut these out as well. 

I do not currently do any testing...let's see what comes up on Weds, and I will use that as a way to decide next steps. I am happy going fairly hardcore to try to get the levels to normal range asap, and then will experiment to see what I can eat to maintain that level...but for now I am not missing the carbs too much so long as I know what else I can actually eat. 

Do you mind posting a pic of your pot of nuts? I want to know what size we are talking here. Another person here shared that cheese is  a good snack, so I have already started doing that...some chilli cheddar (do not judge me!) and also plan to do fried halloumi.


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 9, 2019)

Felinia said:


> Congratulations on your amazing start in dealing with Type 2.  I am almost 2 months behind you, being diagnosed 5 weeks ago, weighing 108.3kg.  I too am trying to get it under control with diet and exercise only and just hope I do as well as you are doing.  I am down to 102.1kg so far.  At first I was shocked at just how many carbs were in almost everything including all veggies, until I read on this website that less than 130gm carbs per day is low carb.  Going no-carb is impossible - your body needs some carbs to function.  I have set my target at 90gm per day, inclusive of sugars 45gm and fibre 30gm.  Time will tell if I am doing the right thing for me.  This allows me to have a wide range of veggies, and a little fruit.  I picked up the tip for frozen fruit from this forum, and I spin it out with sugar free jelly for a sweet hit.  One thing I have discovered is Naked Noodles, which are virtually carb free and allows me to have turkey bolognese and Chinese style stir fry.  You could up the spices to suit your tastes.  I snack on cooked chicken (measured first for the calories) when really hungry.  Best wishes



Hi Felinia, Thanks for your post, and amazing job so far. 6 kg in 5 weeks is no joke, so very well done. I think my rate was similar, where the first 6 kg was about 5-6 weeks, and then it slowed down a bit. I measure first thing in the morning every day (with nothing on- every bit helps!) and seeing even a 50g, 100g drop each day is so satisfying! I have noticed that not eating properly even one day leads to a rise in weight, so that motivates me to stay committed to the plan. 

I have been eating plenty of veg and about two piece of fruit even now. I know there is some carb there, but is meant to be good/fiber-based carb...so I am hoping that doesnt screw me over. I have an appointment on Weds for my blood test, so let's see what that says! 

I will have to look into these naked noodles. I love bolognese, so if that were back on the menu, that would be great. Right now, I have just been making minced meat and eating that, usually with some fresh green leaves. 

Good luck with your progress, and keep up the great work. If I can be of any help in any way- seeing as I am just 'ahead' of you- please do not hesitate to let me know.


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 9, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> Welcome to the forum @Teenpaini .
> There has been plenty of advice from others managing their T2 very effectively, so I will just add my encouragement to keep asking questions.  I know that I have learnt most of what I know from others on here.


Thanks SB. This is clearly such an amazing community! I am still in the learning phase, trying to understand what to do, what to eat, how to manage, and how to keep things under control. I hope to be able to repay the favour some day, hopefully soon, once I have brought my own situation under control...and when I understand the nitty gritty details of this process a bit better myself. In the meantime, I feel really grateful for this wonderful community that has been so fantastic in providing feedback and advice. 

If you think of anything else, as ever, please feel free to share them!


----------



## CathyB (Sep 9, 2019)

Teenpaini said:


> Thanks CathyB! Sounds like you have got all of this under control, so well done!
> 
> I do not take any medication at the moment, and am also generally ok without treats. I just get hungry, and do not always know what to eat...but do not necessarily crave sweet things- though I used to love them before. Sometimes cake or brownies are tempting, but I have been able to resist so far. I do have plenty of carrot and some fruit and such for snacks, so I need to find out whether I need to cut these out as well.
> 
> ...


Not sure how to post a pic but the pot is about an inch deep and maybe 2.5 inches square.  Personally I would ditch the carrot and switch for celery or cheese, be careful with fruit, avoid grapes, bananas or anything tropical as they are highest in natural sugar, try a few blueberries or strawberries, many find these work, especially with some full fat Greek yoghurt (the full fat is used instead of carbs for energy so weight isn’t an issue).  Small apples work for me but only 2 a day max.  Try also making a pastry free quiche, with bacon, peppers and a little tomato, I often use this for a quick lunch instead of my Livlife sandwich.  Another good meal with the cooler weather is to make a shepherds pie but instead of potato topping, mash cauliflower with a splash of whole grain mustard and top with cheese....yummy!  Cauliflower is SO versatile, replacing rice or potatoes in any meal and of course cauliflower cheese but don’t make the sauce with the usual flour base, use cream cheese and grated cheese.  Last night I made chicken with loads of mushrooms, a little red pepper and then used about half a cup of dry white wine and double cream to make a sauce....it was amazing!  I’ve found that going low carb/high fat means I can’t eat as much as I used to as I get full quicker.


----------



## Felinia (Sep 9, 2019)

Teenpaini said:


> Hi Felinia, Thanks for your post, and amazing job so far. 6 kg in 5 weeks is no joke, so very well done. I think my rate was similar, where the first 6 kg was about 5-6 weeks, and then it slowed down a bit. I measure first thing in the morning every day (with nothing on- every bit helps!) and seeing even a 50g, 100g drop each day is so satisfying! I have noticed that not eating properly even one day leads to a rise in weight, so that motivates me to stay committed to the plan.
> 
> I have been eating plenty of veg and about two piece of fruit even now. I know there is some carb there, but is meant to be good/fiber-based carb...so I am hoping that doesnt screw me over. I have an appointment on Weds for my blood test, so let's see what that says!
> 
> ...


Hi.  I get the Bare Naked Noodles from Sainsburys Online.  I avoid the flavoured packs, just get plain and add my own toppings (check out my Naked Noodle Salad, which is loads of roasted veggies, tomato pulp and a dash of reduced sugar sweet chilli sauce).  But there are also Boodles (butternut squash noodles) or Courgetti (a bit more obvious).  You can make lasagne with butternut squash sheets.  Or similarly a Moussaka type dish with minced lamb and sliced aubergines.  There are various recipes here for a white sauce, which I flavour with mustard powder.  I too stick to a couple of small portions of fruit - 30 gm blueberries with my porridge, and 80gm frozen fruit with 0% Greek yogurt as a snack.  I stopped weighing daily as I can vary by a couple of pounds a day, now just weigh once a week.  I'm going through a starving stage for the past couple of days and drowning it in water!  But my NC calorie limit is rock bottom even though I have so much to lose and have upped my activity - how I envy those with higher limits.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 9, 2019)

As you will have read, the two pieces of fruit a day are not a good idea without careful checking that you can cope - the concept of 'good carbs' or low GI is not one which pans out when scrutinised for many people.
Many people like the cauliflower cheese I make - it is steamed cauliflower - I have it frozen for easy prep - then I put it into a warmed dish cover with cream cheese, then I like grated Red Leicester, and some people add stronger cheese over the top, and maybe paprika or some herbs - then place in a warm oven until the cheese just starts to go golden. Let it cool as it is likely to be very hot inside.


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 11, 2019)

CathyB said:


> Not sure how to post a pic but the pot is about an inch deep and maybe 2.5 inches square.  Personally I would ditch the carrot and switch for celery or cheese, be careful with fruit, avoid grapes, bananas or anything tropical as they are highest in natural sugar, try a few blueberries or strawberries, many find these work, especially with some full fat Greek yoghurt (the full fat is used instead of carbs for energy so weight isn’t an issue).  Small apples work for me but only 2 a day max.  Try also making a pastry free quiche, with bacon, peppers and a little tomato, I often use this for a quick lunch instead of my Livlife sandwich.  Another good meal with the cooler weather is to make a shepherds pie but instead of potato topping, mash cauliflower with a splash of whole grain mustard and top with cheese....yummy!  Cauliflower is SO versatile, replacing rice or potatoes in any meal and of course cauliflower cheese but don’t make the sauce with the usual flour base, use cream cheese and grated cheese.  Last night I made chicken with loads of mushrooms, a little red pepper and then used about half a cup of dry white wine and double cream to make a sauce....it was amazing!  I’ve found that going low carb/high fat means I can’t eat as much as I used to as I get full quicker.


Thanks CathyB. The carrots have now been put away, and switching to cheese. Bought a bunch of halloumi from Aldi, and grilled them for easy snacking. Not a fan of celery (though my wife loves it), but am being mindful about fruit. Have given up grapes (my fav fruit!) and bananas already, and mostly eat only apples and peaches...but will try to cut down on these as well. 

Great ideas on the recipes too; will give it a go soon. Thanks again so much.

Quick question: Is hummus ok, by the way? I saw that chickpeas are v high carb (100g = 60g carb, compared to 30g for white rice!) so maybe they are not ok...but I had been told to snack on carrot and hummus, and since carrot seems tricky, I am now worrying about hummus too...


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 11, 2019)

Felinia said:


> Hi.  I get the Bare Naked Noodles from Sainsburys Online.  I avoid the flavoured packs, just get plain and add my own toppings (check out my Naked Noodle Salad, which is loads of roasted veggies, tomato pulp and a dash of reduced sugar sweet chilli sauce).  But there are also Boodles (butternut squash noodles) or Courgetti (a bit more obvious).  You can make lasagne with butternut squash sheets.  Or similarly a Moussaka type dish with minced lamb and sliced aubergines.  There are various recipes here for a white sauce, which I flavour with mustard powder.  I too stick to a couple of small portions of fruit - 30 gm blueberries with my porridge, and 80gm frozen fruit with 0% Greek yogurt as a snack.  I stopped weighing daily as I can vary by a couple of pounds a day, now just weigh once a week.  I'm going through a starving stage for the past couple of days and drowning it in water!  But my NC calorie limit is rock bottom even though I have so much to lose and have upped my activity - how I envy those with higher limits.



Hi Felinia,

Thanks for the great tips! I am going to go find these Naked Noodle options tomorrow ! Good luck with your regimen, and hope it all goes very well!


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 11, 2019)

Drummer said:


> As you will have read, the two pieces of fruit a day are not a good idea without careful checking that you can cope - the concept of 'good carbs' or low GI is not one which pans out when scrutinised for many people.
> Many people like the cauliflower cheese I make - it is steamed cauliflower - I have it frozen for easy prep - then I put it into a warmed dish cover with cream cheese, then I like grated Red Leicester, and some people add stronger cheese over the top, and maybe paprika or some herbs - then place in a warm oven until the cheese just starts to go golden. Let it cool as it is likely to be very hot inside.


Cauliflower clearly seems to be the theme of the posts today ! I am definitely going to give this a go this week. Really glad to have all these new options, and looking forward to trying them!


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 11, 2019)

I will get my blood test results tomorrow, and this is the first test since I was diagnosed. I am both nervous and excited.


----------



## SueEK (Sep 11, 2019)

Teenpaini said:


> I will get my blood test results tomorrow, and this is the first test since I was diagnosed. I am both nervous and excited.


Good luck with your results, please let us know how you get on. Remember to write down any questions you have before you go as it’s so easy to forget. Sue x


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 11, 2019)

Yes hummus is quite high in carbs so limit the amount you eat. Also surprisingly halloumi is much higher in carbs than normal cheese, so you might be better selecting a nice mature cheddar or a good blue stilton if you like that sort of thing..... I have developed a taste for blue cheese since I changed my diet and cut out all the sweet stuff.
Lidl do large packs of unsalted nuts (mixed or individual types like brazils or pecans.... brazils seem to be the lowest carb and I find them very satisfying.... for not a lot of money. I had some of @Drummer 's recipe cauliflower cheese last night with some high meat content pork, lemon and fennel sausages, with cabbage and leeks done in cream cheese instead of white sauce too.... it was yum! My brother in law makes me a gorgeous chunky ratatouille called "Posh Veg" from Mary Berry's recipe book which is baked with gruyere cheese on top and that is heavenly just on it's own or as an accompaniment to steak or chicken.
The Nut Bars in Aldi  as mentioned by someone else are very nice for an occasional sweet treat but if you don't crave sweet things then you are just as well having a few salted peanuts or a carrot... it is really all about keeping track of the amount of carbs you are consuming in a day setting yourself a rough limit and adjusting that where necessary to reduce your HbA1c. 
Because you are not providing your body with easily digested energy in the form of carbs, it will burn off some of your body fat to compensate. Once your BMI comes into the normal range then you will need to increase your fat intake to provide energy and stabilise your weight which is when a low carb diet becomes long term sustainable/enjoyable but whilst you are wanting to lose weight, it helps to keep fat intake moderate to low. Often you will find that low fat products are higher in carbs, and not only because they have added sugar to make them taste good but because the fat that has been removed has no carbs in it, so what is left has a higher carb content.... in this respect, full fat milk has less carbs than skimmed and creamy natural Greek yoghurt has less carbs than Fat Free natural Greek yoghurt.
Olives make a good snack if you like them or can develop a taste for them, or mushrooms/cucumber/celery sticks with a sour cream and chive or salsa dip... look for healthy fresh options rather than the jar convenience stuff... or cheese or nuts or perhaps you could try some of that Jerky dried beef snack if you want something savoury to chew on. I also occasionally treat myself to a packet of pork scratchings.


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 11, 2019)

SueEK said:


> Good luck with your results, please let us know how you get on. Remember to write down any questions you have before you go as it’s so easy to forget. Sue x



Thanks Sue. Had my appointment, and my level has come down to 5.8! I am absolutely thrilled, as the "normal" range is apparently 4-5.9. Obviously on the high end of normal, but that it has come down from 7.1 to 5.8 in just under three months feels really great. For reference, I had been told to aim to get it down to 6.8 or something when I was diagnosed. 

I still have work to do, and I intend to keep up this low carb, no sugar regime for a while until I am solidly in the middle of the normal range. But I do feel a bit more relaxed now about the occassional carb meal. I hope to get to a place where I can have a somewhat normal eating habit without reaching the high/abnormal territory for blood glucose level again, but I think that will take me a bit longer. 

I just wanted to say that, since I have only told my partner about this, I did not have anyone else to share this with, but since the moment I got the news, I have been eager to share it with you fantastic people here. Thank you so much for all your help, and I am so grateful that this community exists and is so giving.


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 11, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> Yes hummus is quite high in carbs so limit the amount you eat. Also surprisingly halloumi is much higher in carbs than normal cheese, so you might be better selecting a nice mature cheddar or a good blue stilton if you like that sort of thing..... I have developed a taste for blue cheese since I changed my diet and cut out all the sweet stuff.
> Lidl do large packs of unsalted nuts (mixed or individual types like brazils or pecans.... brazils seem to be the lowest carb and I find them very satisfying.... for not a lot of money. I had some of @Drummer 's recipe cauliflower cheese last night with some high meat content pork, lemon and fennel sausages, with cabbage and leeks done in cream cheese instead of white sauce too.... it was yum! My brother in law makes me a gorgeous chunky ratatouille called "Posh Veg" from Mary Berry's recipe book which is baked with gruyere cheese on top and that is heavenly just on it's own or as an accompaniment to steak or chicken.
> The Nut Bars in Aldi  as mentioned by someone else are very nice for an occasional sweet treat but if you don't crave sweet things then you are just as well having a few salted peanuts or a carrot... it is really all about keeping track of the amount of carbs you are consuming in a day setting yourself a rough limit and adjusting that where necessary to reduce your HbA1c.
> Because you are not providing your body with easily digested energy in the form of carbs, it will burn off some of your body fat to compensate. Once your BMI comes into the normal range then you will need to increase your fat intake to provide energy and stabilise your weight which is when a low carb diet becomes long term sustainable/enjoyable but whilst you are wanting to lose weight, it helps to keep fat intake moderate to low. Often you will find that low fat products are higher in carbs, and not only because they have added sugar to make them taste good but because the fat that has been removed has no carbs in it, so what is left has a higher carb content.... in this respect, full fat milk has less carbs than skimmed and creamy natural Greek yoghurt has less carbs than Fat Free natural Greek yoghurt.
> Olives make a good snack if you like them or can develop a taste for them, or mushrooms/cucumber/celery sticks with a sour cream and chive or salsa dip... look for healthy fresh options rather than the jar convenience stuff... or cheese or nuts or perhaps you could try some of that Jerky dried beef snack if you want something savoury to chew on. I also occasionally treat myself to a packet of pork scratchings.



Thanks Barbara. Some excellent suggestions, and I will be sure to head to Lidl and find these nuts. They are quite expensive, nut packets, especially in Sains/Tesco, but I am hoping Aldi and Lidl will be more reasonable. 

With Halloumi, it was showing 2.9g of carb for 100g...so I am hoping it's fine. Next time, I will compare all the varieties and try some lower carb options if there are any. 

I can normally avoid sugar/cake/brownies. The only time giving something up hard has been when we have been at dinner and someone brings a delicious slice of cake or hot brownies...so far, I have just avoided having any, but I am hoping that once I am firmly in the "normal" range, I can indulge in these every once in a while. For now, I have been more determined to get back to normal levels, so have found a way to turn away from these...


----------



## Drummer (Sep 11, 2019)

I buy almonds from the bakery section of Lidl as they are cheaper than from the other side of the shelving - though this weekend they had an offer on, so it is worth checking all sections before deciding which to buy.
I have found that the longer I avoid the stodge the less attractive it becomes. Having tasted a few small bits recently I really do not find sugar and starch all that much of a treat even knowing that I could manage to eat some without a spike. I find myself thinking 'why would I want that' or even retching a bit at the super sweetness.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 11, 2019)

It seems that there are 3 sections in Lidl with nuts.... the salted/roasted are in the crisps and snacks aisle, there is a selection of whole, ground or chopped in the bakery section and there are whole nuts in the dried fruits and seeds section where the dried apricots and prunes are. It is the ones in the latter section which I get. They are 200g bags and they are between £1.50 and £2 as far as I remember... some were on special last week. 
Seeds are also good, so it is worth trying pumpkin and/or sunflower seeds sprinkled into/onto a variety of dishes both sweet and savoury.


----------



## Felinia (Sep 11, 2019)

Teenpaini said:


> Thanks Sue. Had my appointment, and my level has come down to 5.8! I am absolutely thrilled, as the "normal" range is apparently 4-5.9. Obviously on the high end of normal, but that it has come down from 7.1 to 5.8 in just under three months feels really great. For reference, I had been told to aim to get it down to 6.8 or something when I was diagnosed.
> 
> I still have work to do, and I intend to keep up this low carb, no sugar regime for a while until I am solidly in the middle of the normal range. But I do feel a bit more relaxed now about the occassional carb meal. I hope to get to a place where I can have a somewhat normal eating habit without reaching the high/abnormal territory for blood glucose level again, but I think that will take me a bit longer.
> 
> I just wanted to say that, since I have only told my partner about this, I did not have anyone else to share this with, but since the moment I got the news, I have been eager to share it with you fantastic people here. Thank you so much for all your help, and I am so grateful that this community exists and is so giving.


Many congratulations on a great result.  You obviously worked very hard for it!  I have my tests in mid-November and hope to join you on the success path.  Been struggling with cravings a bit this week, but I don't let a slip de-rail me, just get back to counting the next day.  I've upped the Aquafit to 3 times a week - even taken out a membership and ordered a new costume!


----------



## SueEK (Sep 11, 2019)

Teenpaini said:


> Thanks Sue. Had my appointment, and my level has come down to 5.8! I am absolutely thrilled, as the "normal" range is apparently 4-5.9. Obviously on the high end of normal, but that it has come down from 7.1 to 5.8 in just under three months feels really great. For reference, I had been told to aim to get it down to 6.8 or something when I was diagnosed.
> 
> I still have work to do, and I intend to keep up this low carb, no sugar regime for a while until I am solidly in the middle of the normal range. But I do feel a bit more relaxed now about the occassional carb meal. I hope to get to a place where I can have a somewhat normal eating habit without reaching the high/abnormal territory for blood glucose level again, but I think that will take me a bit longer.
> 
> I just wanted to say that, since I have only told my partner about this, I did not have anyone else to share this with, but since the moment I got the news, I have been eager to share it with you fantastic people here. Thank you so much for all your help, and I am so grateful that this community exists and is so giving.


Very very well done, it’s such a good feeling when we have achieved what we wanted to through our efforts. The occasional treat is well deserved but remember how hard you worked to get there. As @Drummer says the longer we go without certain things the easier it is to say no. 
Sadly we need to keep this up but you have proved to yourself that it can be done successfully. Like you I found the advice and support from this forum invaluable and still do. Once again @Teenpaini well done to you xx


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 14, 2019)

Drummer said:


> I buy almonds from the bakery section of Lidl as they are cheaper than from the other side of the shelving - though this weekend they had an offer on, so it is worth checking all sections before deciding which to buy.
> I have found that the longer I avoid the stodge the less attractive it becomes. Having tasted a few small bits recently I really do not find sugar and starch all that much of a treat even knowing that I could manage to eat some without a spike. I find myself thinking 'why would I want that' or even retching a bit at the super sweetness.


Great tips, and very useful to know. Thanks Drummer, and hope your recovery is going well.


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 14, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> It seems that there are 3 sections in Lidl with nuts.... the salted/roasted are in the crisps and snacks aisle, there is a selection of whole, ground or chopped in the bakery section and there are whole nuts in the dried fruits and seeds section where the dried apricots and prunes are. It is the ones in the latter section which I get. They are 200g bags and they are between £1.50 and £2 as far as I remember... some were on special last week.
> Seeds are also good, so it is worth trying pumpkin and/or sunflower seeds sprinkled into/onto a variety of dishes both sweet and savoury.



Excellent, thanks Barbara.


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 14, 2019)

Felinia said:


> Many congratulations on a great result.  You obviously worked very hard for it!  I have my tests in mid-November and hope to join you on the success path.  Been struggling with cravings a bit this week, but I don't let a slip de-rail me, just get back to counting the next day.  I've upped the Aquafit to 3 times a week - even taken out a membership and ordered a new costume!



Thanks Felinia. Yes, very difficult, but the results are rewarding, so keep going. Keep us posted on how you are doing, and hope it goes well!


----------



## Teenpaini (Sep 14, 2019)

SueEK said:


> Very very well done, it’s such a good feeling when we have achieved what we wanted to through our efforts. The occasional treat is well deserved but remember how hard you worked to get there. As @Drummer says the longer we go without certain things the easier it is to say no.
> Sadly we need to keep this up but you have proved to yourself that it can be done successfully. Like you I found the advice and support from this forum invaluable and still do. Once again @Teenpaini well done to you xx



Thanks Sue; really appreciate the support! You are right that anything we eat, we have to account for the next day....so best to be safe...


----------



## Teenpaini (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi all,
I have been away but wanted to come back to provide a quick update. I had my second follow up blood test last week, and got 5.7. This means I am in normal range again, and do not need to have follow ups.

I have continued to be very careful about what I eat, including not eating most carbs (rice, bread, noodles, pasta, etc.) and no sugar. I was a tiny bit more lenient in the last three months than the first three, but still mostly very good. I had lost 10 kg in the first three months, and have lost 6 more kg in these three months. Despite this, although still well within the "good" range, I was surprised that my reading only decreased from 5.8 to 5.7 during the last three months. I had intended to eat a bit more carbs but also especially have some sugar (cake, brownies, etc.), even if in moderation. But I am worried that my count will go up and over 6.1 again if I have anything at all, as so much weight loss still did not lead to any decrease recently. Any thoughts or suggestions, please?!


----------



## Drummer (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm afraid that weight loss seems to be touted as a cure and that can lead to disappointments.
You have perhaps almost found your limit with carbs by increasing them over the last few months - though your levels have still dropped - I can only advise that you keep to the amount of carbs you know your metabolism can deal with.
I dropped from a maximum of 50 to no more than 40 gm of carbs a day to try to lower my Hba1c but I suspect that I have been diabetic for some time - despite all my problems with putting on weight I was never tested and now I seem to be stuck with a Hba1c at the top of normal. 
Sugar is not something other than carbs - starches and sugars are both carbs, so if you count them accurately you should be able to eat a biscuit or a bit of cake if you really want it - but it ought to mean eating less of other carbs, and I have found that carbs from some sources, peas and beans, and grains, seem to push my blood glucose higher than carbs from other sources, so I would recommend testing after eating anything different to be sure you are not seeing a high spike. 
I found that a bread roll with 30 gm of carb, eaten as part of my evening meal, put my blood glucose into double figures where the same amount of carbs from veges and berries and cream afterwards, would result in less than 8mmol/l.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 16, 2019)

Congratulations on your progress so far @Teenpaini. That’s a fantastic amount of weight loss. 

Hope your excellent results continue. Keep going!


----------

